# 20L Gallon Bucephalandra | 'aBUCEing Addict' | Picture update 03/12/14



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Scaping*

SCAPING





*wood:*













*tying flame moss:*












*moving in flora:*













*flooding:*














*filled:*














*left:*













*center:*














*right:*













*fauna (honey dwarf gourami):*


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*early farming days*

Heres a quick timeline in the past year of this tank:


*First Buce sp. Brownie Red:*





















*Early farming stages:*





























*Anubias sp. Nana 'Variegated' showcasing half white/green leaves* :icon_mrgr:





















*some shoot just solid white leaves:*













*first baby variegated* :drool:













*How plants with no roots got tied down:*


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*labeling*

*HOW THE HECK DO YOU NOT LOSE TRACK OF EACH SPECIES?*


Yes, I tied each plant individually onto lava rock.. but heres the thing... I labeled the underside with its species name! :hihi:


*TOP:*













*Bottom: 
*











now theres no way in losing species name in a 10+ species tank :red_mouth


this took some tedious time... but its all worth it.


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

They look great Mike! So so jealous! Definitely my favorite plant species! So many beautiful variations!! Keep up the good work and look forward to hearing from you in the future


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool thread from the future :icon_cool


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Ebi said:


> *HOW THE HECK DO YOU NOT LOSE TRACK OF EACH SPECIES?*
> 
> 
> Yes, I tied each plant individually onto lava rock.. but heres the thing... I labeled the underside with its species name! :hihi:
> ...


 
that's exactly how I label my 25 species. I label them with number or letter and then print out all the names with the number or letter next to the name. This way works better for me. LOL


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

So I always wondered, what makes Buces so expensive? whats special about them? besides the fact that they look good?


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I was able to grab some Buce from a friend in CT. It didn't handle the transisiton and travel well. It died-hard like Buce Willis.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Jonnywhoop said:


> So I always wondered, what makes Buces so expensive? whats special about them? besides the fact that they look good?


You said it yourself. They look good. Anytime new plants come into the hobby that are unique and never seen, they enter expensive. But in addition to this all buces come from exotic places like Malaysia, Borneo so you can't exactly go into a street side ditch and find these. This coupled with the fact that most of the original specimens found in the hobby were actually "wild collected" plants, you can see how the price could quickly escalate. What I personally think keeps them higher priced now is: #1. Thy are still a rarety in the hobby. #2. The original buces when they first were introduced cost 80-100$ a piece so they actually have dropped in price dramatically. And #3. The price stays the same because of supply and demand. There are no major plant farms producing buces that I'm aware of and as such, it's strictly a hobbyist to hobbyist plant which means that the demand will stay high since it isn't mass produced. And these plants are slower growers. Lastly #4. I personally feel as if it's an unwritten rule amongst hobbyists and retail people in general that when you buy somethin that you can turn around and sell later on, you should sell it at a similar price range to keep the market value consistent. It's sort of a "nice" thing to do to protect the investment of the original purchasers who spent hundreds of $ on plants. (I know some might disagree on this last point, but it's just my humble opinion) eventually as more people acquire te plant the price will drop on its own due to supply and demand anyway.....



On a side note:
Mike, I'm gellin on the inside, buce sense is tingling lol. One day when I finally upgrade, I'll be messaging you! They all look beautiful my friend. Which is your favorite "species"?
Joshua


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing looking tank and specimens. Subscribed


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

daphilster08 said:


> They look great Mike! So so jealous! Definitely my favorite plant species! So many beautiful variations!! Keep up the good work and look forward to hearing from you in the future



Stop being jealous and start your own collection :icon_bigg hehe
So many still needed to be collected! 

For sure , I'll hit you up! 



prighello said:


> Cool thread from the future :icon_cool


Future project?



flowerfishs said:


> that's exactly how I label my 25 species. I label them with number or letter and then print out all the names with the number or letter next to the name. This way works better for me. LOL


25 species? We might have to do some exchanging, if you don't have any of the ones I already have 



Positron said:


> I was able to grab some Buce from a friend in CT. It didn't handle the transisiton and travel well. It died-hard like Buce Willis.


:icon_lol:

Looks like you gotta give it another shot! 




skoram said:


> Amazing looking tank and specimens. Subscribed



Thanks!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Jonnywhoop said:


> So I always wondered, what makes Buces so expensive? whats special about them? besides the fact that they look good?



Joshua nailed it.



pianofish said:


> Lastly #4. I personally feel as if it's an unwritten rule amongst hobbyists and retail people in general that when you buy somethin that you can turn around and sell later on, you should sell it at a similar price range to keep the market value consistent. It's sort of a "nice" thing to do to protect the investment of the original purchasers who spent hundreds of $ on plants. (I know some might disagree on this last point, but it's just my humble opinion) eventually as more people acquire te plant the price will drop on its own due to supply and demand anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I strongly agree with that bro. 
And thanks for summing it up! 

Side note:
Hahaha. For sure hmu. 

Favorite... Gotta go with brownie red, pink centipede, kir adonis, green/dark Achilles, mini catharine, silver powder, brownie ghost.... This question sucks.. Haha

I honestly love each individual one for their unique characteristics lol... 

You??


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Researching/Observing Sp. Achilles*

Been hearing lots of different things about this particular one if it's submergable or not.


When typical people sell them, they come in emersed form:
(Not my photo)














Almost on any aquatic plant, emersed leaves with melt away and out pops it's submerged leaves.


When I received my dark Achilles, it looked like the picture above...

After submerging it for a few months, emersed leaves melted off and out popped it's submerged leaves:













I know bucephalandras plants are new, but the Achilles have been finally able to go around to other members and not much research have been done on this specific species. 



If anyone can add anything to this, please feel free to do so.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Dang! That Achilles is something else. Hey man I know I was supposed to swing by, but I wasn't thinking straight. I have had a ton of tests right before spring break. I will definitely head over sometime during the break. Did the driftwood arrive? I need driftwood and Buce! Will stop in the store tomorrow, peace.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome setup!!! I've recently been bitten by the buce bug. Your collection is quite impressive (not just the buces!). I love that your "farming" them. These plants are amazing and we need more in the hobby to share with everyone!  Keep up the great work, looking forward to seeing your progess!


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Ebi said:


> Been hearing lots of different things about this particular one if it's submergable or not.
> 
> 
> When typical people sell them, they come in emersed form:
> ...


 
same thing happen to my dark Achilles & green achilles. The one mark with circle is Green achilles. All other buces doing well.
dark archilles doing better and I can see new growth. geen archilles got all the leaves melted. Not sure if it can recover back. :icon_cry:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

DaveFish said:


> Dang! That Achilles is something else. Hey man I know I was supposed to swing by, but I wasn't thinking straight. I have had a ton of tests right before spring break. I will definitely head over sometime during the break. Did the driftwood arrive? I need driftwood and Buce! Will stop in the store tomorrow, peace.


David

It's cool, I'll shoot you a text.
Yuppp woods in! Large pallet so tons to choose from .
See yuh bro


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> Awesome setup!!! I've recently been bitten by the buce bug. Your collection is quite impressive (not just the buces!). I love that your "farming" them. These plants are amazing and we need more in the hobby to share with everyone!  Keep up the great work, looking forward to seeing your progess!


Thank you thank you. Just trying to help the community out. 
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

flowerfishs said:


> same thing happen to my dark Achilles & green achilles. The one mark with circle is Green achilles. All other buces doing well.
> dark archilles doing better and I can see new growth. geen archilles got all the leaves melted. Not sure if it can recover back. :icon_cry:


As long as your rhizome is solid I think it should bounce back. Very interesting, thanks for the pic. Would you say the new growth is tinier / rounder leaves?


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Love the Buce set up Mike! I caught the same bug man! I know I'm a rook here but I'll post a set up of my Buce tank soon. Still collecting pieces, it's taking a while due to budgeting, but it will be soon.

My Dark Achilles and Green Achilles are in the same transition. The emersed leaves are withering away very slowly but new leaves are coming in and looking very nice. If I can get it to boost in growth I'll gladly hook you up Flowerfishs. I'll give you updates on growth.

Oh yeah, thanks again Mike for the two Coffefolias plus the Petite. That was cool man.


----------



## BBXB (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome tank and pictures! Any tips on growing buces....


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Love the Buce set up Mike! I caught the same bug man! I know I'm a rook here but I'll post a set up of my Buce tank soon. Still collecting pieces, it's taking a while due to budgeting, but it will be soon.
> 
> My Dark Achilles and Green Achilles are in the same transition. The emersed leaves are withering away very slowly but new leaves are coming in and looking very nice. If I can get it to boost in growth I'll gladly hook you up Flowerfishs. I'll give you updates on growth.
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks again Mike for the two Coffefolias plus the Petite. That was cool man.


thanks man! 

yeah, seems the bug is going every where  
let me know when you get your journal going!


not a problem :thumbsup:



BBXB said:


> Awesome tank and pictures! Any tips on growing buces....


really basic. 
Treat them like anubias. Attach them to decor and make sure their rhizome isn't buried under substrate. 

I find that they grow best/fastest when planted in ada aqua soil & co2. My theory is that they suck up ferts/nutrients from soil. When I pulled out my buces potted, they had long healthy roots as a stem plant. 


other then that, they are pretty much care free plants 
(slow growers imo)


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*picture update*











Nothing new... 

few leaves melted from soil transition to being tied on lava rocks.. other then that, very low maintenance.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Would you say CO2 injection is important or will excel do the trick? Any other dosing, flourish etc?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

cape said:


> Would you say CO2 injection is important or will excel do the trick? Any other dosing, flourish etc?



My answer would be yes, its important, but not necessary. Excel will be better then nothing. 

I do not dose ferts at all for this tank. I could be wrong, but I feel like they feed more from their roots then the water column. 

Treat them almost like an anubias, but be rewarded with a mix of colors and flowers once in a while :red_mouth


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks. One last question if you don't mind, what is best way to propagate buces? Just cut a section of the top off and replant?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

cape said:


> Awesome thanks. One last question if you don't mind, what is best way to propagate buces? Just cut a section of the top off and replant?



What I do is wait for the side shoots to grow maybe 2-3 leaves, then cut above it and replant it. The side shoot should now have more energy to grow.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Say Mike, have you ever had or seen the Anubias 'Coin Leaf'?

I've been in search for that for quite some time now.

Please let me know if you have any leads, It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Noticed a few people having issues with melting while transitioning. I just got some buces and the outer edges are turning wavy (non rounded/smooth). Is this a sign that the leaves are beginning to melt? 

Do new leaves generally grow in before all leaves melt away? And is there anything I can do to improve the transition. I've had the plants for about 1 week. 

Sorry for all the questions and I guess I lied earlier... But this has been the most helpful spot for me to get info on buces.. Big shout out to Mike.


----------



## Trigger334 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, great collection. Wish I could get my hands on different plant types you have. I'm starting a 20 gallon and I'm not at the plant stage just yet. Still cycling and going to be adding driftwood with some fish first. Then plants. Your tank is a good inspiration. Keep it up. 

Here's my tank set-up :icon_bigg
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=574306


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Loving your tank... It looks so amazing.. Love how all the velvets are on one side and the rounder leaves on the other ( ocd? ) and what did you use to label the buces and how to attach it underneath? (plastic label and super glue?)
Thanks


----------

